# Kaia Gerber - Alberta Ferretti SS 2020 Show / Mailand, Italien, 18.9.2019 (20x)



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## skandy (7 Okt. 2019)

Vielen Dank für Kaia! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2019)

:thx: dir ür die hübsche Kaia


----------



## gugolplex (14 Okt. 2019)

:thx: Vielen Dank für die tollen pics! :thumbup:


----------



## PaulsGT (29 Okt. 2019)

Thanks for the Kaia pics!!


----------

